# Deciding between a Godin or Telecaster



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey folks I'm new here. I searched threads but couldn't find any that specifically compared these guitars. If this is in the wrong place let me know or please move it! 

So basically I've had my heart set on a tele. Found a late 80's Fernandes Japan Telecaster with MJS pickups for $500 cad. Also found a Fender American Telecaster for around $950. I was having a hard time deciding between those when I came across a Godin Summit CT from a local seller. The Godin has a repaired neck so I was able to talk him down to $400. Haven't been able to find much on this particular Godin, but it seems to be solid.

Does anyone have experience with the Fernandes tele's or the Summit CT? I'm tempted to just cave and get the 
American tele as I know it'll be great, but these other two deals are intriguing. I should also note that I'm looking for a lighter guitar due to shoulder issues. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks!

William


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not much help on those specific guitars but what about something Godin and Tele-esque? Like the Session Custom? Personally I'd keep away from broken guitars, still seems high at $400 considering Godin resale value.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Godin makes great guitars (I've owned two). Their resale value is not great (which can make them good used purchases). Why wasn't the neck replaced? Have you played it? That 16" radius doesn't get along with everybody. For my money I'd go for the U.S. Tele - it's what you want and you can easily get your money back if you decide otherwise down the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I personally don't like Godin neck profiles, but the guitars themselves are good. So for me personally, it comes down to the MIA versus the MIJ already.

Godin makes good guitars, but their resale is generally low - you can find another for under $500 without repairs.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I'm not much help on those specific guitars but what about something Godin and Tele-esque? Like the Session Custom? Personally I'd keep away from broken guitars, still seems high at $400 considering Godin resale value.


I'm just not a huge fan of the sessions sound from what I've heard. Beautiful guitars though! And that's fair. I'm having a hard time finding comparable prices but I was under the impression the Summit CT is a fairly expensive signature model.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I've got 2 Godins. They're really good quality guitars. I got both used which what makes them such a great deal. However vadsy and allthumbs56 made two good points. 

Resale on godins aren't that great to begin with... Plus I think a fixed/broken one is even tougher on reselling. 

If you don't think you'll ever want to sell it, then these are not issues. 

I've read fixed necks are sometimes stronger than before the break, (if it was done right)... I was tempted to pull the trigger on a Gibson Les Paul BFG that had a fixed neck... Guy was asking $500... But I knew I would be crapping my pants anytime the guitar got out of tune thinking the neck is out of whack... Not to mention I would be wearing eye protection during string changes lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

William37 said:


> I'm just not a huge fan of the sessions sound from what I've heard. Beautiful guitars though! And that's fair. I'm having a hard time finding comparable prices but I was under the impression the Summit CT is a fairly expensive signature model.


Sadly, I don't know much about the Summit. Sorry. I've owned Godins and my experience has been similar to that already mentioned here. If it was me I'd look at the MIA Tele and not look back.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

If it's a tele you're pining for then why not just get a tele? Or, like @vadsy suggested, something like a tele from Godin...and I think he meant a Stadium:

Stadium | Godin Guitars

I'm pining for the desert green one right now and have been for probably a year now. lol


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Godin makes great guitars (I've owned two). Their resale value is not great (which can make them good used purchases). Why wasn't the neck replaced? Have you played it? That 16" radius doesn't get along with everybody. For my money I'd go for the U.S. Tele - it's what you want and you can easily get your money back if you decide otherwise down the road.


He said the neck was slightly cracked and professionally repaired. I was under the impression these resold for closer to 700 but maybe that's just Reverb... Any opinions on the best value Tele? Seems like all the Americans are pretty darn good.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

Budda said:


> I personally don't like Godin neck profiles, but the guitars themselves are good. So for me personally, it comes down to the MIA versus the MIJ already.
> 
> Godin makes good guitars, but their resale is generally low - you can find another for under $500 without repairs.


Thanks for the help. I'll have to try there electrics. I have a Godin/Norman acoustic and really like the neck.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> If it's a tele you're pining for then why not just get a tele? Or, like @vadsy suggested, something like a tele from Godin...and I think he meant a Stadium:
> 
> Stadium | Godin Guitars
> 
> I'm pining for the desert green one right now and have been for probably a year now. lol


This was the guitar I was thinking of when I referred to the Session Custom


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I Have several American Tele's and one Godin Session Custom,, The godin I have is a great guitar ,,Every bit as good as the American Tele's I have . And a plus is the trem bar and a great bridge ,It also has a mid boost ,


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

iamthehub said:


> I've got 2 Godins. They're really good quality guitars. I got both used which what makes them such a great deal. However vadsy and allthumbs56 made two good points.
> 
> Resale on godins aren't that great to begin with... Plus I think a fixed/broken one is even tougher on reselling.
> 
> ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

William37 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll have to try there electrics. I have a Godin/Norman acoustic and really like the neck.


chances are it won't be the same. My first acoustic was a Norman and it was nothing like the later electrics I had


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Id go for the Fernandes. Great guitars, buddy had a Fernandes tele custom copy that was really nice.

Not sure about the pricing on those specifically but it seems in line with other lawsuit era stuff i have been looking at.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

johnnyshaka said:


> If it's a tele you're pining for then why not just get a tele? Or, like @vadsy suggested, something like a tele from Godin...and I think he meant a Stadium:
> 
> Stadium | Godin Guitars
> 
> I'm pining for the desert green one right now and have been for probably a year now. lol


Those Stadium's seem unreal. Hard to find a good deal on one though. That green is so weird but I love it with that neck.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

LaRSin said:


> I Have several American Tele's and one Godin Session Custom,, The godin I have is a great guitar ,,Every bit as good as the American Tele's I have . And a plus is the trem bar and a great bridge ,It also has a mid boost ,
> View attachment 277308


How is the session for weight? Looks amazing but not sure about the sound. I'll have to try one


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Id go for the Fernandes. Great guitars, buddy had a Fernandes tele custom copy that was really nice.
> 
> Not sure about the pricing on those specifically but it seems in line with other lawsuit era stuff i have been looking at.


Good to hear! I've heard a lot of good things about them and that they're on par with the MIJ Fenders but having trouble finding comparable prices. Someone said I should offer the guy $350 but I'm wondering if $500 is already a decent deal?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

William37 said:


> Those Stadium's seem unreal. Hard to find a good deal on one though. That green is so weird but I love it with that neck.


I've seen a few used ones at L&M and they were $750'ish, IIRC. I almost went into the doghouse for who knows how long the last time I saw one but decided I liked it better indoors...winter's coming.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

johnnyshaka said:


> I've seen a few used ones at L&M and they were $750'ish, IIRC. I almost went into the doghouse for who knows how long the last time I saw one but decided I liked it better indoors...winter's coming.


Oh I see. And I suppose that's why I'm here trying to talk myself out of dropping a grand on a USA tele... But found a '98 standard that I assume would only go up in value.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

William37 said:


> Oh I see. And I suppose that's why I'm here trying to talk myself out of dropping a grand on a USA tele... But found a '98 standard that I assume would only go up in value.


Incrimentally.

No need to spend a grand on an MIA when you can still find them for $800 or so. Used prices go up much slower than new prices...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

William37 said:


> Good to hear! I've heard a lot of good things about them and that they're on par with the MIJ Fenders but having trouble finding comparable prices. Someone said I should offer the guy $350 but I'm wondering if $500 is already a decent deal?


Its probably fair. Not sure its a deal per se. Depends on the specimen. 

350 is a lowball unless its a beater.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a tele and bought it because I play acoustic mainly but wanted an electric and picked the tele. It is a great little guitar that I got for $100.00 and put a custom neck on it to fit my large hands. If I played electric a lot and had the budget, I would take the Godin hands down. It is simply a more versatile guitar and I don't care one iota about resale price. I buy used so that doesn't matter and also, I buy guitars to play. You have to decide what you want and then buy that one.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The Fernandes Tele could be really good... some ‘80s Japanese stuff is very well regarded, but some is not as good. Even when they were new, the prices varied as much as the difference between Squiers and American Pro guitars today.

That said, they can be a great value, especially if the electronics have already been upgraded.

There seems to be a lot of love for Godins here, but I had one and wasn’t particularly fond of it. And as others have mentioned, resale isn’t that great.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd buy the Godin, but there's nothing wrong with a Tele (I still have a MIM Thinline)

I'm a huge Godin fan. Circumstances of life have made me sell off several that I would have otherwise kept (Acousticaster, Acoustibass, Summit, a couple of SDs, etc), several more have simply passed through my hands, and several more reside with me yet. The Progression out-Strats most Strats to the point where I stopped playing my actual Strats and sold them. The LGs are my favourite, one with P-90s and the other with humbuckers. I've tried a few Stadiums and loved them all so it stands to reason I might end up with one, especially if I get another electric gig. My primary electric bass is a Godin Freeway 5, like a P/J, defretted. 

I find Godin quality to be spot on, and used prices more than reasonable (and I don't give a shit about resale).


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If this was my money, without hesitation I would spring for extra and buy the MIA Telecaster.
You will have the real. Done.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The MIA will stop the 'what ifs' and second guessing that may haunt you down the road. Nothing really does what a Tele does, IME. Damn great guitars.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The Summit is a set neck, short scale compared to the Tele, which is a bolt-on long scale. I think the Summit is also a humbucker guitar, right? So really quite a different animal from a Tele.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want a traditional tele, get the MIA.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

jdto said:


> The Summit is a set neck, short scale compared to the Tele, which is a bolt-on long scale. I think the Summit is also a humbucker guitar, right? So really quite a different animal from a Tele.


I had a Summit CT; it was bolt-on, had two splittable buckers, and Godin’s HDR system. Fingerboard was ebony.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Merlin said:


> I had a Summit CT; it was bolt-on, had two splittable buckers, and Godin’s HDR system. Fingerboard was ebony.


Good info, thanks. I think there have been some variations, but my knowledge of Godin history isn't the best. I've a few Summit Classic CT with set necks, but I don't know if I've ever held a Summit CT.

I see this one from Reverb is a bolt-on: Godin Summit CT Sunbust Flame Maple


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You really need to take a look at the whole Godin line to find out what they have. Their line-up involves some innovations that other mfrs. don't have. They have also dropped a number of models in the past few years that you need to do research on if you are going to compare them to other brands.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

I really appreciate all of your help. I realized the MIA tele was more of a dream and something to look out for in the future. It's down to the Fernandes tele for $500 or the Summit CT for $375 with a nice hardshell case. Spoke to someone about the neck repair and he said as long as it was professionally done, which it was with proof, there should be nothing to worry about. The seller sent me a video of the sound and I was surprised. Almost sounded like it could do some jazz... interesting tone. 

Going to try out the Godin this weekend and I'll likely buy it. Thanks again for all the help! I'll maybe post an update if you're interested. 

So glad I found this awesome place!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

William37 said:


> I realized the MIA tele was more of a dream and something to look out for in the future.


Some people might think it's silly to have this mindset, but I think it's actually really smart. It's nice to have something to look forward to in the future. Besides, even when you get that "dream guitar" (or whatever), it is amazing how your mind will suddenly set itself on something "even better"!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> Some people might think it's silly to have this mindset, but I think it's actually really smart. It's nice to have something to look forward to in the future. Besides, even when you get that "dream guitar" (or whatever), it is amazing how your mind will suddenly set itself on *something "even better"!*


...or something just "different"


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

troyhead said:


> Some people might think it's silly to have this mindset, but I think it's actually really smart. It's nice to have something to look forward to in the future. Besides, even when you get that "dream guitar" (or whatever), it is amazing how your mind will suddenly set itself on something "even better"!


Totally... In all honesty those Squire Classic Vibes would probably do the trick tele wise with some pickups


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

William37 said:


> ... as long as it was professionally done, which it was with proof, there should be nothing to worry about!


I had a MIA tele in the eighties with a repaired neck and yes it was fine. $350 in the early eighties.can't remeber where it went, but yes it played fine and sounded great. Try the Godin, you'll probably like it. Somtimes I wonder why I have expensive guitars when I have just as much fun on my cheapies..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have owned a few Godins. Get the strat.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

William37 said:


> Totally... In all honesty those Squire Classic Vibes would probably do the trick tele wise with some pickups


I put my stock pickups back in my Classic Vibe. They are superb pickups for the price point. They blow the MIM Standard ceramics out of the water.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Larrivee rs4 gt p90? rs2 maybe?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a whack of Godins. And Fenders. My Stadium is closest to the Tele vibe, and as a bonus is very light compared to my Nashville Tele. I'd go Godin, but not a Summit if you're after a Telecaster experience. Squier CV 50 for Telecaster on a budget.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> Squier CV 50 for Telecaster on a budget.


Or a Squier Standard. Great deals to be had on those.

I paid $100 for this one, and got the new pups and wiring harness from GFS.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I traded my way up to a MIA Tele. I've had it for some years now, my only electric, and have absolutely no desire for another solid-body electric.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

You would not lose $ on either, but that is a good deal on the godin. I am biased since i currently have 4.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> Larrivee rs4 gt p90? rs2 maybe?


Looks a bit too nice!


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I have a whack of Godins. And Fenders. My Stadium is closest to the Tele vibe, and as a bonus is very light compared to my Nashville Tele. I'd go Godin, but not a Summit if you're after a Telecaster experience. Squier CV 50 for Telecaster on a budget.


I'm mainly looking for a reliable guitar for now. I agree the Summit is a totally different sound but seems pretty versatile. And if down the road I find a tele, it'll be nice to have variety.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

mud_guy said:


> You would not lose $ on either, but that is a good deal on the godin. I am biased since i currently have 4.


Yeah I really like their whole line up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Do as I say, not as I do? Never mind, just buy both, and backups, and something with options.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 277662
> View attachment 277658
> 
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do? Never mind, just buy both, and backups, and something with options.


That Progression is seriously sweet!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Merlin said:


> That Progression is seriously sweet!


Thanks, got it used from a friend who struggled to play it in his wheelchair. Hands down the best Strat style guitar I've played.


----------



## William37 (Oct 31, 2019)

Update: Got the Godin for $300 + my Cort strat that was not working for me. Extremely impressed with the sound and the controls. Very playable guitar. The action is phenomenal and I also really like the short scale design (I can finally play Glycerine by Bush without screwing my wrist up). Having a bit of trouble keeping it in tune but hoping it's just the temperature changes or the old strings.

Thank you all so much for the support. Stoked to finally have a guitar that is such a joy to play.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Definitely new strings...who knows where the previous owner's hands have been!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

iamthehub said:


> If you don't think you'll ever want to sell it,


That's a box I've gotten stuck in before and it's not fun to get a guitar thinking you'll keep it forever it doesn't matter what the resale prospects are and then a couple years later discover you want to move on and basically need to start from scratch in terms of money.

I never did play a lot of semi-hollow 335 style but wanted to scratch that itch and ended up with an Oscar Schmidt OE-30. It's a winner and sounds great especially for a heavier sound the pickups are really hot and it plays well and it's a good instrument in every way except that it's worth less than the case it came in. After a few years I ended up not playing it and could barely give the thing away as a gag gift now. 

j


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

William37 said:


> a bit of trouble keeping it in tune


new strings and adjust intonation might be a short path to a happy place

so basically you got a guitar that you like and got rid of one you didn't like for less than 1/3 the price of the tele. Sounds like a pretty decent outcome to me. 

j


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't read past the first page of this thread, but I would stay away from a guitar that's had a neck repair or any neck issues (I'm speaking from experience here).


----------



## John Vere (Nov 12, 2019)

I have a Godin bass my son has the L5? Anyhow, the older one with midi. Both are keepers in our collection of many guitars. We both also have A few acoustics made under the Godin umbrella. I was a dealer back in the 90’s and sold a lot of Seagulls. Great company to deal with. 
I bought a MIChina tele last year for $234.00 brand new at Tom Lee music it’s this very cool green so I only bought it for the price and colour. It’s my main guitar now and I have many. All it needed was some setting up.


----------

